# I really want a black!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Trying my best to resist the urge! It's so tough!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow that would really show Lola and Ninas coats off. I love my black. IF you went for another would you have another girl? (It has certainly worked for Marzi)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Trying my best to resist the urge! It's so tough!!


Get a black boy and he can be Nina's BF. Oh the lovely babies they could have


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would love another girl!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Go on Ruth, there's space for another one. Donna's trio looks like it's always been that way even though ozzy hasn't been there that long


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Grove said:


> Go on Ruth, there's space for another one. Donna's trio looks like it's always been that way even though ozzy hasn't been there that long


It's getting easier and lola and Nina are way better behaved than J&W to start


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Go for it! I have a soft spot for blacks the only downside is never getting a decent photo!!!!
My boy was 4 two days ago and is looking quite Grorge Clooney with all the grey hair in his coat.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have to resist it for another while!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Go for it Ruth!! Black is beautiful  I really want an F1b curly Apricot girl next. I keep looking at adverts...my boys would kill me


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is a lovely black boy at batter sea dogs home.....only trouble is he is not good with other dogs. Find it hard to believe a poo doesn't like other poos! But that's what they say. He is beautiful tho! His name is Oscar I believe.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow Ruth, poo number 3 already?? I think they need a little brother - or is it only girls allowed at your house? Or has wreck it Ralph put you off black boys?? 
One of my good friends is going yo breed her little poo, a cream girl called maise, I have said she should do it with a white or red toy poodle as she is only very small.
So Claire...... I may know of some little cream f1b's next year!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Black girls are lovely 
Only downside to three is the 3x mud ... I just can't wait for either a long dry spring or some hard frosts to clean the walks up a bit.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think the brushing would concern me more than the baths, because the brushing is every day! But Lola and Nina's coats look quite straight - does that make it easier?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> I think the brushing would concern me more than the baths, because the brushing is every day! But Lola and Nina's coats look quite straight - does that make it easier?


They still need some sort of daily care. Lola's is getting worse with matting as she gets older! Neither moult and so are bot prone to matting however Nina hasn't hit the bad period yet. I just got her cut very short to hopefully see us through the worst.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ooh Ruth, you know what happens - once you start thinking about it....better start a new name list!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She already has her new names list. All four letter girls names that end in A. I like Cola if you get a boy Ruth.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have to resist my urges!! I need all the reasons not to get number 3!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I have to resist my urges!! I need all the reasons not to get number 3!!!


don't be silly Ruth, you won't be given any on this forum!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> don't be silly Ruth, you won't be given any on this forum!!


Well I just need to get over this little blip! No puppies just yet!! Oh but I want another


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Well I just need to get over this little blip! No puppies just yet!! Oh but I want another


Ruth you are so puppy broody!!! 
Don't go looking at any, and stay off the puppy websites!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ruth you are so puppy broody!!!
> Don't go looking at any, and stay off the puppy websites!!


I think someone has already blocked any puppy sites! I've been warned! 

I was warned before and it all worked out well in the end!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You just need to time it so you are both ovulating at the same time, tha'll do it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> You just need to time it so you are both ovulating at the same time, tha'll do it!


Haha!! Not so sure!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I think someone has already blocked any puppy sites! I've been warned!
> 
> I was warned before and it all worked out well in the end!


I do love the look of a dandi dinmont terrier - I can see one of those in my family ...... Way way in the future x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh! I get it now....you mean a black _dog_....phew. Sorry Ruth just catching up after a busy weekend and misunderstood your thread 

(I know it...I'm a monkey) xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I do love the look of a dandi dinmont terrier - I can see one of those in my family ...... Way way in the future x


With those wee shortie legs?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> With those wee shortie legs?!


Yes! When I'm a little old women and I can't go climbing over gates and through hedges!! I think they are very cute - but very low in numbers in this country.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> With those wee shortie legs?!


Just googled... looks like a cockapoo crossed with a dachshund!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> Just googled... looks like a cockapoo crossed with a dachshund!


Haha - then maybe we need to be breeding our poos with some little wire haired dachshunds and create some lookey likeys..... 
Fake dandi dinmonts


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I have to resist my urges!! I need all the reasons not to get number 3!!!


Three are hard to walk. I am tangled in the leashes in two seconds. One dog is always being left out. Usually Jake. Bath time takes so much longer. More combing and drying. Grooming is more expensive or takes longer if you do it yourself. It is harder fitting them all in the car, in your lap and in the bed.
How's that? 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Three are hard to walk. I am tangled in the leashes in two seconds. One dog is always being left out. Usually Jake. Bath time takes so much longer. More combing and drying. Grooming is more expensive or takes longer if you do it yourself. It is harder fitting them all in the car, in your lap and in the bed.
> How's that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


You wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha - then maybe we need to be breeding our poos with some little wire haired dachshunds and create some lookey likeys.....
> Fake dandi dinmonts


You could get one and call it beano.. Hehe


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> You could get one and call it beano.. Hehe


Beano the dandy would suit


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Three are hard to walk. I am tangled in the leashes in two seconds. One dog is always being left out. Usually Jake. Bath time takes so much longer. More combing and drying. Grooming is more expensive or takes longer if you do it yourself. It is harder fitting them all in the car, in your lap and in the bed.
> How's that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Excellent!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> One of my good friends is going yo breed her little poo, a cream girl called maise, I have said she should do it with a white or red toy poodle as she is only very small.
> So Claire...... I may know of some little cream f1b's next year!!


Ooo tempted!!  My friend has just got a F1b apricot little boy and I am in love. Not sure if I could really handle 3 but would love a little curly wurly apricot girl. It wouldn't be for a few years yet though x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Ooo tempted!!  My friend has just got a F1b apricot little boy and I am in love. Not sure if I could really handle 3 but would love a little curly wurly apricot girl. It wouldn't be for a few years yet though x


It's seems like 3 is the number to have on here lately ...... Unless your Kendal or Ali then it's 4!!! 
Ruth's on her way......


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It's seems like 3 is the number to have on here lately ...... Unless your Kendal or Ali then it's 4!!!
> Ruth's on her way......


I still stand by two. I love my baby but two worked better. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I still stand by two. I love my baby but two worked better.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Give it time -


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I still stand by two. I love my baby but two worked better.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Donna, you are an honoury 4 poo owner with penny, you will soon wonder how you ever coped with just having 2!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Donna, you are an honoury 4 poo owner with penny, you will soon wonder how you ever coped with just having 2!! X


Honest penny may come out with us at times but she mostly stays at home when we are home. My poos will trot over and visit my parents but she avoids us. She is not a big fan of my cats or Ozzy. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Give it time -


I know it will get easier as he gets older. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The puppy stage is hard work for anyone Donna, never mind when you already have two others. Housetraining in winter is awful and stressful. I agree with Marzi, once Ozzy is older and they all settled together you will probably look back and wonder why you ever doubted yourself. xx


----------

